# Home Theater Shack presents Black Widow PFG



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

[img]http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l190/wbassett/HTS/Logos/BlackWidowPFG3.gif[/img] *Black Widow PFG*
What is Black Widow 'PFG'? It is a revolutionary way of making a screen the 'DIY' way.

[MOUSE]PFG stands for 'Pigment Free Gray'. Granted anything added to a white based paint to change the color is technically a pigment, this is a gray that is not created by use of the standard pigments used in paint shops or by other DIY methods. Hence the original name 'PFG', or Pigment Free Gray.[/MOUSE] 

It was found that by adding aluminum based paint (which is a water based paint comprised primarily of aluminum and no other colorants) a gray was created. Aluminum is a very bright and universal element. It has been used over the years as a 'silver' substitute, and has even been used for making mirrors. Needless to say it is very bright and reflective.

That and the fact that it is a non-interference substance it was a very interesting element. The results were astounding.

Read more and discuss it here!


----------

